# Toshiba projector clicks but no power?



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

hey guys i found a toshiba tdp mt8u projector in the trash this morning. the bulb looks good but i cant get any power too it. when i plug the power cable in, i hear a click from inside of the projector, and when i unplug the cable, about 2 seconds latter i hear the same click again. im trying to rip the thing apart but it has star keys im going to have to borrow some from a friend. can anybody give me some scenarios of what is clicking or why it wont turn on. (note: i used 2 different outlets and two different cables to make sure)


----------



## cabomix (Dec 29, 2008)

That click sounds like a normal operation, a simple relay, probably activates the fan that cools the bulb even after it turned off the device, ensuring the bulb doesn't stay too hot and crack. If the bulb looks OK but it won't work, your power supply maybe the problem. To be fair you may be walking in a world of hurt trying to fix this thing without the tools or the knowledge.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

well i got the thing ripped apart with some star keys from micro center. is there any way i can test a capacitor to see if its working? cause reading around on the internet i found that a 100uf 16v one is usually the culprit with these projectors. i looked at that capacitor on the psu and it looks fine but is there some way to test it?


----------

